

Does Math Exist? - schrofer
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/06/does-math-exist/276680/

======
wittysense
XKCD comics lose their significance if the @title is not mentioned.

"...an irrational number isn't the extension of an infinite decimal fraction,
[…] it's a law" (Wittgenstein). It is a law which "yields extensions."

It's a good way to get around the
[http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/facts/slingshot-
argument.h...](http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/facts/slingshot-
argument.html).

From a Grand Linguistic Sociologist's perspective, "π" and "the U.S.
Constitution" might hold very similar roles, given that mathematicians and
politicians speak are wont to speak with reverence of their own signs.

Heidegger reminds us that "we are the sign that is not read."

